# Delonghi Magnifica 4200 water flow problem



## godderz

Hi all,

Had my Delonghi4200 for over 5 years and never had any problems. Just descaled it as usual and now VERY little water is flowing through. I've taken the back off and had a look and can see water in the hoses TO the pump but not after, which suggests a blockage??? The pump is working hard so don't want to strain it.

I'm a bit afraid to go any further so has anyone any advice?

Thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55

I would descale again - chances are you have bits of dislodged scale somewhere after the boiler and before the group head - try 2 teaspoons of citric acid or tartaric acid in a litre of water and let it sit in the machine drawing a 100mls through every 20 minutes, once its working I would sell it and buy a gaggia classic as its fully repairable and will roll on for years and will start a proper addiction ;-),


----------



## godderz

Thanks Jimbo,

Descaled again but less water coming through.

Checked the two hoses coming from the pump...steam coming from the steamer hose but no water from the other. so I've traced it back to the switch (http://www.buyspares.co.uk/coffee-maker/esam-4200/switch/product.pl?pid=961309&shop=delonghi&path=54536&model_ref=566716) and removed it. some scale came out but not sure it's working.

How can you test if the switch is working?

p.s. can't get a Gaggia Classic until this one's completely knackered, otherwise Mrs. will kill me. Will save for the future. Thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55

if you've had it 5 years its well past its life expectancy other parts will soon start to fail - a classic second Hand will be £120 - £150 and as they are SS they keep looking good

re testing - tricky one that - if you have scale coming out still you need to keep descaling it - its quite possible the first couple of times have just loosened it or there is so much scale that that it neutralised the acid - when I had a delonghi - I didn't descale it for a year and it took 5 lots of descaler to get it working again.


----------



## jimbojohn55

PS tell Mrs Godders - that everyone is moving on from bean to cup machines - there very yesterday - all the designers and fashion models are buying up Classics as they are the new fashion icons - for 2016 -

worked for me !


----------



## El carajillo

Can you remove the switch and force some water through in reverse direction, if there is scale in the switch it may clear it.


----------

